# swift sundance 630L help needed



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there as anyone got a diagram showing the cushion arrangements in the dinette for making the double bed up 
i dont seem to have one anywhere and seem to be having brainstorm?? thanks in advance mark


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi - I don't have a diagram but what we were shown to do was to pull out the slatted bit (just below the bar where the table hooks on), then push the seat cushions in to the middle, then push the seat backs down to fill in either side. Then take out the bar sliding bits at the edge of each side of the double dinette. Then place across this the wood for this purpose (ours is kept in the wardrobe. Then over this, place the cushions for this purpose (one of ours has a bit of wood in it for the middle, non bar bit if that makes sense).

Hope that helps - if it's not making sense, PM me.

D


----------

